
Upcoming: QEMU Advent Calendar 2016 - kashyapc
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lists.gnu.org&#x2F;archive&#x2F;html&#x2F;qemu-discuss&#x2F;2016-09&#x2F;msg00029.html<p>The QEMU Advent Calendar website features a QEMU disk image each day of December until Christmas.<p>Each day a new disk image file becomes available for download. A QEMU command-line is posted along with the disk image file as the recommended way to start the disk image.<p>The disk images contain interesting operating systems and software that runs under the QEMU emulator. Some of them are well-known operating systems, old and new, others are custom demos and neat algorithms.<p>The disk images are created by volunteers from the QEMU community to showcase cool software that QEMU can run.<p>PS: There are still some slots, if you are interested in contributing any fun disk image, feel free to contact (huth@tuxfamily.org or kashyapc@fedoraproject.org) or find us on #qemu on IRC on OFTC
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-
discuss/2016-09/msg0...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-
discuss/2016-09/msg00029.html)

------
kashyapc
Discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712998)

